# New Forgeworld Flyer Pictures



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like a new variant of the Storm Eagle may be inbound. This one seems to be called the "Fire Raptor".


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks pretty funky! Of course I won't buy it because... you know... Forgeworld...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Is it just em or does the first word on that sign say "Legion"? are we looking at another 30k release?


----------



## wolflordthor (May 2, 2012)

I really don't know, it looks like a kitbash  But yeah it looks nice, but since it's forgeworl, im not going to buy it


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

The little card says Legion Fire Raptor, from what I can read.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Two avenger bolt cannons....? Oh that's going to lay down some mofo'ing hurt! Looks like the hull has had a bit of a redesign as well. This could be very interesting!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm that looks nice, finally a marine aircraft that does look like it's made out of lego.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

That actually looks fantastic, what you imagine a craft designed for fucking things up to look like!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Another Forge World picture, don't know if this is already over here yet:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

At least the flier looks like it could actually fly haha Cool robot design, the cannon on it's shoulder isn't working for me though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Omg, getting closer to doing a mechanicus force now, just need proper troops to come out for them.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It does look like they're going to do Mechanicum properly.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Flyer looks impressive and definitely for 30K. Way too streamlined for 40K. Pretty cool but probably expensive. 

The Automata looks good too. Glad to see something for Ad Mech.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Well it's not much different from the Storm Eagle they have now. Certainly looks streamlined but I imagine if you completely removed the space for cargo (not something we do today) it would certainly be a bit more aerodynamic.

I do want one though if that's real. Expensive maybe but I was considering a Storm Eagle, liked the design more and this is even better... that and I like gunships. Having to buy an entire rulebook for it though would not excite me as much.


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything about rules, there is NO mention of the fire raptor in HH book 2 massacre, and no PDF. Cant see it as a just 40k thing, and it definitely cant be a HH book 3(or more) not with its release so early.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty sure it's going to be a 40k vehicle. Look for it in the new IA when it comes out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

:yahoo::clappingOST No. 5000!:clapping::yahoo:


They'll probably have experimental rules for it on release until they get it into an IA book.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> The Flyer looks impressive and definitely for 30K. Way too streamlined for 40K. Pretty cool but probably expensive.
> 
> The Automata looks good too. Glad to see something for Ad Mech.


They had the flyer at UK Games Day, it is a Legion Fire Raptor Gunship and it cost £95.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

WTB more Xeno products for 40k


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bearer.of.the.Word said:


> Has anyone heard anything about rules, there is NO mention of the fire raptor in HH book 2 massacre, and no PDF. Cant see it as a just 40k thing, and it definitely cant be a HH book 3(or more) not with its release so early.


From what I heard it wasn't done in time for the book and will have the rules available to download when Massacre drops instead.


----------

